# Goverment water conspiracy!?!1 LOL



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

lol saw this today...I was laughing so hard. 
"Metal Oxide Crystals!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c6HsiixFS8


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL! "What the hell is oozing out of ground?"


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen rainbows from sprinklers for more than 50 years.
what a stupid hag..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats not funny I'd be ashamed if she was trying to be funny and i'd be a"paul"ed to think she was being serious


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

lol well my bad for the OFN but yea i couldnt believe it at first... "This did not happen 20 years ago!" "What is in the water, what is in the oxygen that's doing this?!"


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

wow....she obviously didnt pass 5th 6th 7th or 8th grade science because its talked about in almost every grade haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

As funny as it is, I'm pretty sure she's being serious. I've seen that username all over the place posting conspiracy theories. Gems like "I've believe we are being exposed to an enemy as lethal as the effects of carbon dioxiode" when talking about wireless internet 

And another "They seemed to have turned our atmosphere into some
type of STAR WARS weapon of which they can manipulate
the electromagnetic fields as layers or stacks.... This is what I have discovered"


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well i believe her! next time i see a low forming rainbow i'm going to call the police. and if i see geese flying in a formation i know that they are sending messages to the government. thank you crazy lady for opening my eyes!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bless her heart, I think she needs her meds adjusted.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think she's on psyilocibin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

COM said:


> I think she's on psyilocibin.


 
lmao. Seems likely. :razz:


----------

